# This guy had a bad day



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157075846624668&set=pcb.2022337091166418&type=3&__tn__=HH-R-R&eid=ARAF2eUCejhlv1Y9qOhDfnq8j-wzgZea0eWrMVsVe1w0ATMy9Qbz3z1R8x7XlrvGwbx7InOoQ7LtnjKD


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Me to my insurance agent: "I don't understand how it caught on fire while partially submerged either..."


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like things went way south on them even before they went through the ice.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I'd agree with you there. Looks like he got pushed in.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157075846624668&set=pcb.2022337091166418&type=3&__tn__=HH-R-R&eid=ARAF2eUCejhlv1Y9qOhDfnq8j-wzgZea0eWrMVsVe1w0ATMy9Qbz3z1R8x7XlrvGwbx7InOoQ7LtnjKD


I don't think tomorrow or the next week will be good for him either.

Troy


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Aaroncboo said:


> Looks like he got pushed in.


Agree.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The link will not open for me.


----------

